# flavoring cure



## tango420 (May 7, 2007)

So after noticing how dried bud absorbed the moisture from a piece of bread I got thinking, could i grind up a bunch of skin from citris fruits and put it in with a bag of really dried bud and let it absorb the fragrent oils? would this have a positive effect on the taste of my weed? or would this even work at all?


----------



## JerryG1989 (May 7, 2007)

yes just put orange or some other fruit peel in with dry bud and it will absorb it. I wouldnt grind it up though just put a couple peels in.


----------

